# Bargain Shopping for base in bulk



## Juba (Oct 22, 2010)

ok..I have visited numerous sites and am finding that shipping adds a tremendous amount to the per pound cost of base.

Any suggestions for your favorite?


Bramble Berry seems to have about the best deal/quality along with SF? company.


----------



## Genny (Oct 22, 2010)

I get my mp base from Wholesale Supplies Plus.  I buy the all natural white base in the 24 lb block for $48.00.  That includes the shipping since my order's over $15.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 22, 2010)

How many pounds do 'you' call bulk? Are we talking 25#? 250# or a full pallet? It will make a difference where we recommend you.


----------



## Juba (Oct 22, 2010)

*bulk*

bulk right now to me is 50#...perhaps when I get the business off the ground I can affourd to buy 100#'s at a time.

I did place an order with wholesale supplies plus this evening and am satisfied with the price I paid. Thanksfor the help!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 22, 2010)

columbus foods has a very good price on their 24# blocks. Click on the soapers choice tab.


----------



## palms1124 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm fairly new to M&P soap making.  Loving it so far.  I can see I'm already quite addicted.

Have been reading here for a few weeks and just now go the courage to ask questions.

The free shipping also applies to soap base at Wholesale Supplies?  I thought it did not apply to soap base.

Does anybody know the ingredients of Columbus Foods' soap base?  I sent them an email several days asking for ingredient list but never got a response.


----------



## Deda (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: bulk*



			
				Juba said:
			
		

> bulk right now to me is 50#...perhaps when I get the business off the ground I can affourd to buy 100#'s at a time.
> 
> I did place an order with wholesale supplies plus this evening and am satisfied with the price I paid. Thanksfor the help!



Are you planning to go into the soap business?


----------



## Juba (Oct 28, 2010)

*answer to deda*

Deda,
Yes, while I am perfecting my cp and hp skills I thought I'd also try my hand at mp.
I bought a 25# clear mp frm WSP and got it today..
so It will be a fun weekend to experiment and try new things.
el


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 28, 2010)

palms1124 said:
			
		

> I'm fairly new to M&P soap making.  Loving it so far.  I can see I'm already quite addicted.
> 
> Have been reading here for a few weeks and just now go the courage to ask questions.
> 
> ...



The "FREE" shipping isn't really free. They added  an approx price increase of 20-25% to each and every item in the store when free shipping went into effect, so it's really shipping already added in. Yes, the shipping has alreday been added into the bases as well. If you stop buy & pick-up your order they will reduce the price by 20% which is the price of the added in shipping.

I would phone Columbus Foods. They are very helpful via the phone.


----------



## Mandarin (Oct 30, 2010)

WSP has become too expensive for me since they added the shipping into the price.  I used to order everything from them and now I do not order at all.  It is just too expensive now.   Anyway, I really like the base from the Chemistry Store. I save around $7 per order compared to WSP. I also love that their base already has vanilla stablilizer in it.  Saves me a huge headache if I forget to add it in a batch!


----------



## Juba (Oct 31, 2010)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> WSP has become too expensive for me since they added the shipping into the price.  I used to order everything from them and now I do not order at all.  It is just too expensive now.   Anyway, I really like the base from the Chemistry Store. I save around $7 per order compared to WSP. I also love that their base already has vanilla stablilizer in it.  Saves me a huge headache if I forget to add it in a batch!




I compared the pricing and for my shipping area WSP is cheaper.


----------



## Deda (Oct 31, 2010)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> WSP has become too expensive for me since they added the shipping into the price.  I used to order everything from them and now I do not order at all.  It is just too expensive now.   Anyway, I really like the base from the Chemistry Store. I save around $7 per order compared to WSP. I also love that their base already has vanilla stablilizer in it.  Saves me a huge headache if I forget to add it in a batch!



Doesn't Chemistry Store sell Stephenson bases?  I didn't know Stephenson had a base with a vanilla stabilizer already included.  What are the ingredients?


----------



## CapeGirardeau (Nov 29, 2010)

what is vanilla stabilizer and what does it do? Does it smell and is it necessary?

I'm new to all this


----------



## CapeGirardeau (Nov 29, 2010)

What about newdirectionsaromatics.com?

Has anyone used them?


----------



## bodybym (Dec 12, 2010)

TKB trading has good prices on their soap, they ahve fast shipping and great customer service


----------



## Maxine (Dec 16, 2010)

I use the NDA m+p soap bases.
They seem to work fine for me, except they have a higher melting point than the one other brand I've tried.

I buy them because they have a warehouse in Canada. I can't afford the shipping from brambleberry   

Any other ideas of where to buy afforable m+p in Canada?


----------

